# commitment, such a frightening word ...



## opticsguy (Apr 27, 2010)

well, changing my mind again, am thinking about committing to the purchase of a bandsaw mill.

i had a guy come out two years ago to cut a lot of logs for me and was stuck trying to deal with it all at one time., storage and handling issues. Having my own saw would allow me to cut what i need when needed. I had to guess on the lumber sizes and now have found that the sizes chosen do not always fit my needs.

So, any one used a Timberking 1220? thoughts? comments? I did read where they upgraded the bearings with greasable fittings. 

thanks.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

opticsguy said:


> well, changing my mind again, am thinking about committing to the purchase of a bandsaw mill.
> 
> i had a guy come out two years ago to cut a lot of logs for me and was stuck trying to deal with it all at one time., storage and handling issues. Having my own saw would allow me to cut what i need when needed. I had to guess on the lumber sizes and now have found that the sizes chosen do not always fit my needs.
> 
> ...


"Having my own saw would allow me to cut what i need when needed. "

That is a fine idea if it was not for the problem of usually having to dry the sawed planks. I would think that you are going to have to cut the wood several months before you need it.

George


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

GeorgeC said:


> "Having my own saw would allow me to cut what i need when needed. "
> 
> That is a fine idea if it was not for the problem of usually having to dry the sawed planks. I would think that you are going to have to cut the wood several months before you need it.
> 
> George



Maybe longer than that. An option would be to get the lumber kiln dried.












 





.
.


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

He could go off Darens plans and make a kiln himself.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

GeorgeC;148691
That is a fine idea if it was not for the problem of usually having to dry the sawed planks. I would think that you are going to have to cut the wood several months before you need it.
George[/QUOTE said:


> It's not really a problem once you get into it. Time flies right by and before you know it, you have more wood than you can think of projects to use it all on.
> 
> If I were you I'd do as Cody says and build one of Daren's DH kilns for your furniture grade wood, and after that base is covered build a solar kiln for the building grade lumber. It's a perfect setup for a landowner sawyer. I don't know your location but a solar kiln works well in most of N.A.
> 
> ...


----------

